# Árvores Queimadas de Baixo para Cima



## CanarioAzul (26 Nov 2012 às 19:44)

Não sei se este é o forum certo para colocar esta pergunta... mas aqui vai.

É possível um relâmpago queimar várias árvores baixas (+/-1,60m) que estão perto umas das outras, *mas* de baixo para cima, ou seja que algumas delas fiquem com as copas verdes?

Obrigado


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2012 às 19:59)

Um relâmpago faz estragos visíveis, tipo um rasgo numa árvore.. Eventualmente pode ter ocorrido numa árvore e nas vizinhas terem sofrido, mas acho pouco provável. As árvores estão pegadas umas às outras pelas copas?

Quando referes queimado, querias dizer com tronco seco e cor escura??

Existem fungos (doenças) que provocam esse efeito, começam pela raiz e vai progredindo até às pontas dos ramos.

As árvores também podem morrer se aplicarmos herbicidas nas suas proximidades em dias de vento, mas aí penso que se nota desde logo a necrose nas folhas.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2012 às 20:51)

Parece-me muito difícil. Se o ponto de ligação se situar na base da árvore ou a meio do tronco o mais provável é a árvore partir-se e parte do tronco vaporizar-se pela explosão.


----------



## CanarioAzul (26 Nov 2012 às 22:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Um relâmpago faz estragos visíveis, tipo um rasgo numa árvore... As árvores estão pegadas umas às outras pelas copas?
> Quando referes queimado, querias dizer com tronco seco e cor escura??
> Existem fungos (doenças) que provocam esse efeito, começam pela raiz e vai progredindo até às pontas dos ramos.



- Por acaso não vi nenhum rasgo nas árvores, só uma que ficou reduzida ao tronco (será que foi vaporizada?)... que ficou para aí com a altura do meio da minha coxa.
- Algumas árvores estão pegadas pelas copas... mas há outras que não, essas estão perto cerca de 3m.
- Sim... o tronco está preto mas também os ramos e as folhas, excepto nalgumas em que a parte de cima da copa que continua verde.

Por acaso inicialmente pensei nos fungos, depois desconfiei que fosse fogo o que também é esquisito porque aconteceu no outono e a vegetação à volta não está queimada. Portanto só se fosse fogo posto colocados em cada árvore.

Por acaso sabe se esses fungos conseguem colocar um troco escuro no prazo de uma semana?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Com essas pistas já acho mais provável ter ocorrido um raio, talvez uma ramificação dum relâmpago, só assim se explica que a árvore tenha estilhaçado no tronco com sinais de combustão..

Os fungos, podem provocar esse sintoma de aspecto queimado na casca, alastrando às folhas, mas em 2 ou 3 meses, progressivamente.


----------



## amando96 (26 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

Por cá onde ardeu este verão há muitas árvores como descreves, ainda não vi de perto mas parece-me simplesmente rebentos novos.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2012 às 23:18)

CanarioAzul disse:


> - Por acaso não vi nenhum rasgo nas árvores, só uma que ficou reduzida ao tronco (será que foi vaporizada?)... que ficou para aí com a altura do meio da minha coxa.
> - Algumas árvores estão pegadas pelas copas... mas há outras que não, essas estão perto cerca de 3m.
> - Sim... o tronco está preto mas também os ramos e as folhas, excepto nalgumas em que a parte de cima da copa que continua verde.
> 
> ...



Um raio podem ser milhares de amperes de corrente, suficiente para vaporizar qualquer material. Repara nesta descarga num pára-raios e a nuvem de poeira que se liberta...







Se puderes coloca aqui umas fotos. É bastante esquisito.


----------



## trovões (27 Nov 2012 às 01:23)

Não é de todo impossível, mas duvido que se consiga validar a "direcção" do raio após a ocorrência.

A maior parte das trocas de energia entre o solo e as nuvens é de cima para baixo, mas nos últimos 5 anos começaram a colocar isso em causa... até porque as cargas tendem a dissipar em altitude.

Ainda hoje é um tema tabu, apesar de muito estudado pouco se sabe deste fenómeno atmosférico... 

Fica aqui um slow motion muito interessante:


----------



## CanarioAzul (28 Nov 2012 às 00:24)

Obrigado a todos...
Fui ver melhor... parece que foi mesmo fogo, porque os postes de uma cerca próximo das árvores também estão queimados especialmente na parte de baixo (portanto exclui-se os fungos)... e vê-se os postes queimados durante uma distância considerável. A vegetação rasteira ou recuperou ou não foi muito afectada.... (se calhar aconteceu antes do que eu pensava). No entanto essa cerca está situada ao longo de uma linha de Média Tensão mas já é um bocado rebuscado pensar-se que uma trovoada alí podia fazer aquilo não acham?
Obrigado


----------

